

Looking for contributors to an open source ESB for node.js  - abss
https://github.com/salboaie/SwarmESB/

======
abss
SwarmESB have a new and simple programming model. With swarms I'm hoping to
make ESBs mainstream to normal programmers.

An ESB is a big and complex project and you can contribute in many ways: code
new features, examples, documentation, tests.

------
abss
We need collaborators native English speakers, capable to create real hype
around swarms by writing nice articles, showing proof of concepts. Also, we
are open for collaboration with academic researchers to publish new articles
on swarms!

------
abss
For really good programmers, with passion on distributed systems new
implementation for bus communication (now based on Redis pub/sub) or
mechanisms for fail recovery,etc.

